# DIY Match Lighting Slingshot



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

DIY Match Lighting Slingshot is a how to make a slingshot video in under 15 minutes that has the accuracy to light a match at 33 feet. In the five minutes of this slingshot making video i will take you out cut a natural fork to make a slingshot with carve the new slingshot and tie on new slingshot band . Then I will test it out by trying to light a match with the slingshot at 33 feet. Have you ever managed to light a match with a slingshot?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Being a match lighter. I know how much dedication , and time it takes to get to that level. You are hitting it. So that is step one out of the way ,now you have to practice keeping the consistency of the shot. Just taking a tiny bit of that white, and at the right which speed usually fast.

Good looking shooting keep at it !.

Cheers

Matt


----------

